

Government watchdog: Warrantless laptop searches at border are A-OK - dbbolton
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/government-watchdog-warrantless-laptop-searches-at-border-are-a-ok/

======
dsr12
Can they force people to reveal the password of an encrypted disk or a
Truecrypt container? If someone refuses to give the password can they be
denied entry into the country?

I think Truecrypt hidden volumes can be useful in such cases.

~~~
SpikedCola
Only double-encrypted volumes provide plausible deniability. And even then
you're not 100% safe. You can absolutely be arrested/detained/jailed/denied
entry for not giving up a password.

~~~
inetsee
This is another argument for using cloud storage as much as is feasible, with
the files stored in the cloud themselves being encrypted by encryption
software you trust (no relying on the cloud provider to do your encryption for
you). They can't order you to give up a password to a file that's not on your
laptop. Working this way adds some effort to your workflow, but nobody ever
said security was easy.

